# ford 3910 steering fluid leak



## a49deere (Mar 18, 2018)

Hello all. Looking for help on a 3910 that is leaking oil from steering valve block into sector box. This is also compounded by a leaking sector shaft seal that makes for a messy floor. Looking for help on which seal or seals I need to renew to solve this problem. I have the two arm system that I have included a parts diagram for. Any and all help is appreciated. 

Greg


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Greg, welcome to the tractor forum.

See attached parts diagram. Hopefully, this represents your tractor's PS setup.
Item #7 - lower oil seal, install "lip up" in adapter (#5) to withstand pressure from control valve above. This is the seal that is leaking fluid to your steering gearbox.
Item #28 - Upper oil seal, install "lip down" in steering column to contain pressure from control valve below.
Item #26 - two each large O-rings, one top and one bottom of PS control valve.

Be careful handling the PS control valve, as it has 6 spring-loaded plungers, 2 non-spring loaded plungers, 3 springs, and two balls that can come popping out on you and get lost.

Does your tractor have 2 PS cylinders (one on each side) as illustrated on the second parts diagram? Your steering gearbox should have a vent on top to prevent leakage out of the sides.


----------

